# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Persistance des Workflow ?! Jusqu'a quel point ?

## SlashEne

Bonjour,

en me renseignant sur WF j'ai appris a me servir de la persistance des workflow.
Cependant il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas et je ne trouve aucune explication clair sur le sujet :

Lorsqu'un workflow se persiste dans une base de donne par exemple, qu'est ce qui est exactement persist ?

J'ai cru comprendre que c'est son tat actuel... mais que se passe t'il pour les instances des objets mtier qui sont stock dans le workflow et des instances des objets qui sont  l'intrieur des activits du workflow ?
(imaginons un workflow qui gre par exemple le passage entre diffrents tat d'une voiture (demarrer, rouler, s'arreter), puis que le workflow est persist qu'est ce qui se passe  notre instance de voiture qui est stock dans le workflow ? j'imagine qu'elle n'est pas srialis, il se produit une perte d'information alors non ?)

J'spre avoir t assez clair pour que vous puissiez m'aider  comprendre,
Merci par avance de votre rponse  ::):

----------


## Benot Dion

Bonjour,

L'entiret du workflow est srialis. Cela inclus les instances des objets membres du workflow. On suppose bien sur que _voiture_ est serializable.

D'autres informations comme l'InstanceId et l'ownership du workflow sont galement sauvegardes. Si le workflow utilise un timer (comme c'est le cas lors de l'utilisation d'une DelayActivity), la date  laquelle il faudra rehydrater le workflow est aussi sauvergarde.

J'espre que a pourra t'aider.

----------

